# Lord's Devotees Are Fortunate



## Sardara123 (Feb 27, 2008)

Guru Ji reminds us again and again to become humble servants of the Lord God, Waheguru. Guru Ji tells us in the following Shabad that the Lord's Devotees are very fortunate, all their endevours are successful. 

English Translation (source:SikhiToTheMax):
Jaitsree, Fifth Mehl:
O humble servants of the Lord, remember the Lord in meditation within your heart.
Misfortune does not even approach the Lord's humble servant; the works of His slave are perfectly fulfilled. ||1||Pause||
Millions of obstacles are removed, by serving the Lord, and one enters into the eternal dwelling of the Lord of the Universe.
The Lord's devotee is very fortunate; he has absolutely no fear. Even the Messenger of Death pays homage to him. ||1||
Forsaking the Lord of the world, he does other deeds, but these are temporary and transitory.
Grasp the Lord's lotus feet, and hold them in your heart, O Nanak; you shall obtain absolute peace and bliss. ||2||9||13||
source: SikhiToTheMax



Punjabi Translation (source:GuruGranthDarpan):
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰਿਓ! ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਕਰੋ। ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਬਿਪਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਸੇਵਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ, ਸੇਵਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਸਿਰੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ (ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ) ਨਾਲ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਔਕੜਾਂ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਅਤੇ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਅਟੱਲ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਘਰ (ਭੀ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ) ਭਗਵਾਨ ਦੇ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਡਰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, ਜਮਰਾਜ ਭੀ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਤਕਾਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ (ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ) ਭੁਲਾ ਕੇ ਹੋਰ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਭੀ ਕੰਮ ਕਰੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਕੱਚਾ ਹੈ (ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ!) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨ (ਆਪਣੇ) ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾਈ ਰੱਖ, (ਇਹ ਹਰਿ-ਚਰਨ ਹੀ) ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਘਰ ਹਨ।੨।੯।੧੩।
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0702.html


Guru Shabad:
*jYqsrI mhlw 5 ]*
*hir jn ismrhu ihrdY rwm ]*
*hir jn kau Apdw inkit n AwvY pUrn dws ky kwm ]1] rhwau ]*
*koit ibGn ibnsih hir syvw inhclu goivd Dwm ]*
*BgvMq Bgq kau Bau ikCu nwhI Awdru dyvq jwm ]1]*
*qij gopwl Awn jo krxI soeI soeI ibnsq Kwm ]*
*crn kml ihrdY ghu nwnk suK smUh ibsrwm ]2]9]13]*


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 27, 2008)

*Listen to Bhai Niranjan Singh Jawaddi Kalan Wale - Baba Man Matwaro

*YouTube - Bhai Niranjan Singh Jawaddi Kalan Wale - Baba Man Matwaro
*
ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ *
* aasaa mehalaa 1 ||*
* Aasaa, First Mehl:*


* ਗੁੜੁ ਕਰਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਧਾਵੈ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਣੀ ਕਸੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥ *
* gurr kar giaan dhhiaan kar dhhaavai kar karanee kas paaeeai ||*
* Make spiritual wisdom your molasses, and meditation your scented flowers; let good deeds be the herbs.*



* ਭਾਠੀ ਭਵਨੁ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਕਾ ਪੋਚਾ ਇਤੁ ਰਸਿ ਅਮਿਉ ਚੁਆਈਐ ॥੧॥ *
* bhaathee bhavan praem kaa pochaa eith ras amio chuaaeeai ||1||*
* Let devotional faith be the distilling fire, and your love the ceramic cup. Thus the sweet nectar of life is distilled. ||1||*



* ਬਾਬਾ ਮਨੁ ਮਤਵਾਰੋ ਨਾਮ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਸਹਜ ਰੰਗ ਰਚਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥ *
* baabaa man mathavaaro naam ras peevai sehaj rang rach rehiaa ||*
* O Baba, the mind is intoxicated with the Naam, drinking in its Nectar. It remains absorbed in the Lord's Love.*



* ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਬਨੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਅਨਾਹਦ ਗਹਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ *
* ahinis banee praem liv laagee sabadh anaahadh gehiaa ||1|| rehaao ||*
* Night and day, remaining attached to the Love of the Lord, the celestial music of the Shabad resounds. ||1||Pause||*


* ਪੂਰਾ ਸਾਚੁ ਪਿਆਲਾ ਸਹਜੇ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਪੀਆਏ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ॥ *
* pooraa saach piaalaa sehajae thisehi peeaaeae jaa ko nadhar karae ||*
* The Perfect Lord naturally gives the cup of Truth, to the one upon whom He casts His Glance of Grace.*



* ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਕਾ ਵਾਪਾਰੀ ਹੋਵੈ ਕਿਆ ਮਦਿ ਛੂਛੈ ਭਾਉ ਧਰੇ ॥੨॥ *
* anmrith kaa vaapaaree hovai kiaa madh shhooshhai bhaao dhharae ||2||*
* One who trades in this Nectar - how could he ever love the wine of the world? ||2||*



* ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸਾਖੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਪੀਵਤ ਹੀ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਭਇਆ ॥ *
* gur kee saakhee anmrith baanee peevath hee paravaan bhaeiaa ||*
* The Teachings of the Guru, the Ambrosial Bani - drinking them in, one becomes acceptable and renowned.*



* ਦਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਬੈਕੁੰਠੈ ਕਰੈ ਕਿਆ ॥੩॥ *
* dhar dharasan kaa preetham hovai mukath baikunthai karai kiaa ||3||*
* Unto the one who loves the Lord's Court, and the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, of what use is liberation or paradise? ||3||*


* ਸਿਫਤੀ ਰਤਾ ਸਦ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਜੂਐ ਜਨਮੁ ਨ ਹਾਰੈ ॥ *
* sifathee rathaa sadh bairaagee jooai janam n haarai ||*
* Imbued with the Lord's Praises, one is forever a Bairaagee, a renunciate, and one's life is not lost in the gamble.*


* ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਣਿ ਭਰਥਰਿ ਜੋਗੀ ਖੀਵਾ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਧਾਰੈ ॥੪॥੪॥੩੮॥ *
* kahu naanak sun bharathhar jogee kheevaa anmrith dhhaarai ||4||4||38||*
*Says Nanak, listen, O Bharthari Yogi: drink in the intoxicating nectar of the Lord. ||4||4||38||


Guru Nanak Dev
Ang 360
*​


----------

